# What's a reasonable price for a white wine & soda



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

in the Bristol area?


----------



## Callie (May 28, 2009)

£5.50


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

wine and soda is so so wrong.


dave


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

I know, but I had to go back to work so I couldn't get too drunk.


----------



## big eejit (May 28, 2009)

About the same price as a glass of wine. Soda should be a nominal 20p or so.


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

big eejit said:


> About the same price as a glass of wine. Soda should be a nominal 20p or so.



So £3.50 would be quite expensive? What about £2.50 for a half pint of orange juice & lemonade?


----------



## big eejit (May 28, 2009)

Which pub was this? The Pisstaker's Arms?

Mind you, rule 1 - never drink wine in pubs.


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

This was in The Bell, Hillgrove Street.

Bearing in mind that last night I went to the Wetherspoons and got a whole bottle for £8.69.


----------



## big eejit (May 28, 2009)

That's quite surprising. I wouldn't have thought it was especially expensive in there. It does annoy me when pubs put loads on the price of mixers and soft drinks so they're more expensive than beer. I mean I only drink beer in pubs but if you;re driving or summat you shouldn't be ripped off.


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

They also disputed what we had ordered and paid for, food wise, and we ended up having to pay again for something we had already paid for - I am 100% certain we had ordered 4 of something, and paid for them, but she said we had only paid for 3. It wasn't worth making a fuss about for £2.50 but by the same token, it was only £2.50 so she could have said "sorry, I'll bring another portion out for you". I wasn't impressed by the attitude that she couldn't have made the mistake, it must have been us.


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2009)

big eejit said:


> That's quite surprising. I wouldn't have thought it was especially expensive in there. It does annoy me when pubs put loads on the price of mixers and soft drinks so they're more expensive than beer. I mean I only drink beer in pubs but if you;re driving or summat you shouldn't be ripped off.



I rarely drink alcohol but I've started having a bottle of something light like Sol in pubs because its cheaper than coke  (1 bottle will last me an evening whereas I'd drink lots of coke)


----------



## Herbsman. (May 28, 2009)

Haha!


----------



## big eejit (May 28, 2009)

Worth a walk up the hill to The Hillgrove next time then! That's not cheap mind, so maybe the Hare on the Hill would be better.


----------



## Badger Kitten (May 28, 2009)

It should be the price of a white wine, with 10p - 50p for the soda.

50p if it is a fancy place and they need to pay the rent and staff/deco costs.

10p if they are being tight in the pub.

0p if it is a cool pub


----------



## Isambard (May 28, 2009)

I'm surprised at their snotty attitude.

As a general rule I'd say a 300-400 ml wine & soda with 175-200 ml wine should be slightly above the price of a regular pint.

So for there 2.50 to 3 quid would be more reasonable.


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Worth a walk up the hill to The Hillgrove next time then! That's not cheap mind, so maybe the Hare on the Hill would be better.



Yeah, we might go there next time - we were going out for lunch though, and I'm not sure what time they open for food. I don't think the Hare on the Hill does food, does it?


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

Isambard said:


> I'm surprised at their snotty attitude.
> 
> As a general rule I'd say a 300-400 ml wine & soda with 175-200 ml wine should be slightly above the price of a regular pint.
> 
> So for there 2.50 to 3 quid would be more reasonable.



Their beer is very expensive as well - I was there a few weeks ago and I think I paid almost £4 for a pint of some strongish lager.

I think I am spoilt by Wetherspoons prices.  Although having said that a few of our local pubs are similar prices to Wetherspoons.


----------



## big eejit (May 28, 2009)

Actually I don't think the Hilly opens at lunchtime. The Hare does do food - or did. From memory it was ok in Highbury Vaults wholesome sort of way.


----------



## kittyP (May 28, 2009)

Geri said:


> Their beer is very expensive as well - I was there a few weeks ago and I think I paid almost £4 for a pint of some strongish lager.
> 
> I think I am spoilt by Wetherspoons prices.  Although having said that a few of our local pubs are similar prices to Wetherspoons.



£4 for a pint of lager is bad even for London let alone elsewhere.


----------



## Isambard (May 28, 2009)

Pints of Butcombes were about 2.50 when we were in there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2009)

I'm very cross because it's one of my favourite pubs and now I am refusing to go there anymore.


----------

